# Sometimes You Just Have To Laugh



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

need i say any more

What do you want?









ooooh nothing much









good hes not paying attention now!









NOM!!!!!









TEETH









HUFFFF HE MOVED









nothing going on here at all









just licking myself









covering myself in lovely slobber









oh i think hes going back to sleep now









just 1 more lick to make sure









ok i think its safe









I









will









kill









it









grrrrrrrr









why wont it dieeeee









O HAI MUM!!!!









help me please?









as covered in sliiime









i give up









are you looking at my stump!! (he has no back feet)









maybe one last bite!!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Love it!!! was the bed flavoured with dog treats or something?? lol


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no, just dog fur :lol:
Harry is a very chewy hog though :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

aw he is so cute. Love the photo's and story


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> no, just dog fur :lol:
> Harry is a very chewy hog though :lol:


And a slobery one too  :lol:


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

aw thats so sweet. love how the dog is so not bothered by it all


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awwwwwww i love hogs  :thumbup: My Jamie is a chewy hog too! He is always anointing!


----------



## jellybean01 (Feb 19, 2010)

Awww - awesome story and so cute! I want one!!!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

ahahaha that's funny.
He looks like a very determined hoggy, I love how the dog's not bothered by him trying to kill his bed!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww lovely hog and dog


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you so much, those pics have really put a smile on my face.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

haha thank you all, snoopy is a very laid back dog, he has been brought up around all the different animals so is used to it, obviously they would never be left alone together though


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Aww another stumpy hog! He is lovely 

I've recently got a new guy that has no front foot that looks quite similar. Do you know what colour he is?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Hes an algerian grey snowflake


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

loved it  so cute & funny!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Omg its so cute!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> Omg its so cute!!!


  hes a he not an it


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

your hoggie and dog are lovely i like the story as well the pics are brill the b est i can do is put my kids on my albums.plese feel free to take a lookkaz


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Awwww,how adorable!! :001_tt1: I want a hedgehog!!! X


----------

